# Favorite Movies/TV series



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

We had fun with this last year so I thought i'd open another thread. 


my favorite TV series right are: 

Full Metal Alchemist *anime* rated PG *probably PG-13*
S-cry-ed *anime* I didn't really like the end though . . .

Movies: 

Fiddler on the Roof THE BEST MUSICAL EVER rated G
Greta hilary duff, rated PG-13
Pirates of the Caribbean
Sylvester *a melissa gilbert movie* if it wasn't for the swearing, it would be great
BOLT a disney movie, really good 

for anyone who has never watched Fiddler on the Roof, you can watch it on youtube. It is one of the best movies i have ever watched. :dance:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Stargate Atlantis and Stargate SG1


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Fringe is my favorite TV show right now.  I love the forensic part of it.

My favorite movie. Oh my. Little school girl moment------TWILIGHT NEW MOON! lol :leap: Yes Im sad to say I loved the books and the movies are great. PG 13.


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Fringe!!! :dance: especially WALTER :shocked: LOL


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes, *Fringe*!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

NCIS

NCIS LA

CSI NY

CSI Miami

The Good Wife

Burn Notice



favorite movies:

Pride and Predjudice (full 5 hour version)

Gettysburg (big civil war buff)


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Gettysburg was absolutely awesome.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I am a HUGE Grey's Anatomy fan!! I watch it all the time.... actually I'm watching season 5 on DVD right now! LOL

Favorite movies: 
The Notebook
Just Friends
and Disney movies... :- )

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

TV 

Criminal Minds, My Name is Earl, The Office, 30 Rock, King of the Hill, NCIS (thanks stacey  ), VH1 countdown, Seinfeld

Movies

Monty Pythons, Mel Brooks, Gladiator, Horror in general, or British Black humor (like Shaun of the Dead, Talladega Nights etc..


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

I love the tv show "Firefly" (off air now)


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Well, we don't watch TV anymore, but I do try to catch House online, and various cooking shows. 

Favorite movies? Lots of action and comedy. Favorites change, but for the moment they are Sweeney Todd and Avatar.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Favorite TV series? Don't really have any.


Favorite Movies:

Black Hawk Down (edited version only) – unedited version rated R for realistic violence and language.

Master and Commander – PG-13 for intense battle sequences, related images, and brief language.

UP - PG for some peril and action.

The Princess Bride – Not sure what it's rated. But it's still really great!

Batman Begins – PG-13 for intense action violence, disturbing images and some thematic elements.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, I would have to say I do all my chores and thing around Grays also. I love that show.

But the CSI's, I try not to miss, along with (crumb, I can not think of the name). It is the show where they go figure out the killer, it has the guy that was in Darma and Gregg. I am so bad at names and things. I love all the medical shows and Cold Case.
Then I love Survivor, and The Bachelor and the Batchelorette. I love to see how desperate people are for a guy/girl.

As for Movies, I am not a big fan but if you have not seen the Blind side, it is a wonderful movie. My daughter bought me a movie for Christmas. I can not for the life of me remember the name, but it is about a football team that was not expected to do well in the season, and they all started playing to the potential that the Lord gave them, they all became Christians and prayed before every game. OH my goodness it is WONDERFUL. I will think of the name later I am sure.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sweetgoats said:


> Well, I would have to say I do all my chores and thing around Grays also. I love that show.
> 
> But the CSI's, I try not to miss, along with (crumb, I can not think of the name). It is the show where they go figure out the killer, it has the guy that was in Darma and Gregg. I am so bad at names and things. ill think of the name later I am sure.


Criminal Minds Lori?


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Lori, is that football movie called: Facing the Giants? 

My favorite show is Firefly too, Shellyborg  and I loved the movie from it, Serenity, too 

I also LOVE the new Star Trek!!!!

O Brother Where Art Thou, and Oscar, are prolly my favorite movies ever. But I adore movies, so it is hard to chose without listing tons of others!! Like, The Bourne Series, Lord of the Rings trilogy, All the Harry Potters, Pride and Prejudice - any version, The anne of Green Gables series, Any disney animated movie would be up there on my list


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> sweetgoats said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I would have to say I do all my chores and thing around Grays also. I love that show.
> ...


*
Yep it sure is. I thought about it tonight*. :scratch:



Lawanda said:


> Lori, is that football movie called: Facing the Giants?


 *Yep it sure is. I am so bad at names of shows an movies, can you tell???? :hammer: :hammer: *


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Found a pretty good fantasy/scifiction series: Primeval. Really liked it!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, I am not sure what this says about me, but I am a TRUE BLOOD fan through and through. However, this is not for kids. Rate R for sure.

As for movies I love so many it's not funny. I love Steele Mag, Shirly Maclain is one of my fav I have just about all her movies. I love to laugh. I love movies like Mama Mia as well. But don't let that full you I also like anything scary or goory. LOL SAW, Hostel, the list goes on.


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

My hubby and I are both hooked on TRUE BLOOD. I got the first season from Netflix and can't wait to get the 2nd and 3rd! I know I'm way behind but we don't have cable anymore let alone HBO. We also love the SAW movies!


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

I like _The Office _and think the new show _Modern Family_ is pretty funny. We also watched _Battlestar Galactica_. I also watch _Grey's Anatomy_ but usually by myself!

Movies are hard . . . for a tearjerker _Terms of Endearment _is hard to beat. And I have to agree with jdgray that _Steel Magnolias _is a great movie - laughing & crying at the same time. _Legends of the Fall_ and _Forrest Gump _ are also good.

After reading Lawanda's post, we rented _Anne of Green Gables _and my kids and I both really enjoyed it


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

I am so glad you enjoyed it!  Did you get the series with Megan Follows as Anne? It was wonderful  Although not as good as the books!! haha I generally like books waaaay better than movies


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

I am NOT a TV watcher, but I gotta go with jd -- love True Blood! loved the books....

I do like the sit coms - Earl, the office, etc.....

BUT does NO ONE watch PROJECT RUNWAY??? IT'S "FIERCE"!!!!!!

Or how about Clean House? ANd ANimal COps? I'm dying to see the show on hoarding -- anyone know when it's on?


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Lawanda - yes, it was the series with Megan Follows and it was so sweet. My daughter also loved the _Little House on the Prairie _TV series and also some episodes of the _Dr. Quinn _ TV show. She's never been into the popular current shows geared towards kids. I am secretly glad as I enjoy watching the above shows myself


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

For tv: I work alot during my shows but we DVR them so I watch Criminal minds, Dr.G, NCIS, CSI NY, CSI Miami, and Brothers and sisters. I hate the new NCIS LA. And I like the animal planet Cop shows.

As for movies: I know kinda dumb but I own every American Pie, Baby moma, Forgetting sarah marshall, Blind side, Just friends, Pretty much anything funny


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Agree with Roger, I LOVE NCIS but hate NCIS LA, I'm guilty of loving dog the bounty hunter as well!
movies, anything monty python that you just look at and die laughing :wahoo:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

"Are you suggesting coconuts migrate?" LOL!!!


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

O I love witty quotes! 
"It could've been carried by an African Swallow"


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

:ROFL: Monty Python is hysterical 

"I'm being oppressed!!!"


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Haha goat people get it!!! 

"She turned me into a newt."
"A newt?!"
"...I got better"

thats one of my fav. scenes!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Mine too! I love the words "migrating coconuts" though. They just CRACK ME UP! :ROFL:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

LOVE, LOVE Dirty Jobs......Mike Rowe is soooooo handsome! Hubby and I watch every night, we DVR it!

I also watch/DVR...... Brothers, Desperate Housewives, Grey's Anatomy, Private Practice when I have the time!

Not really a movie watcher.....can't sit still long enough!


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

We don't have cable right now, but when we have the chance to watch Dirty Jobs, it just totally cracks us up. And I agree . . . something about Mike Rowe


----------



## ENC (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh my DVR is full of too many shows to mention. My favorite has to be The Office and Survivor. I gave up on the CSI's a long time ago. I still like NCIS. Burn Notice and The Closer are probably the best written shows on TV right now. I couldn't live without Wednesdays at the Range on Outdoor channel. I don't watch as many movies as I do TV.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Also don't have cable at the moment... but when we do, I mostly watch the Discovery Channel.

Faves: Dirty Jobs, Deadliest Catch, How It's Made, Survivor Man. Almost anything on the PlanetGreen channel from DirectTV. And I like House MD and Boston Legal because my sarcasm is reflected well in House and Alan lol  Oh and I like Diners, Drive Ins and Dives on the food channel. Guy's awesome


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh yes Shell.......LOVE GUY!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

anyone watching the new USAnetwork series White Collar? talk abotu witty humor 

also like a series nolonger on TV: Stargate SG-1 you can watch alll 10 seasons on Hulu :thumb:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Stacey, Netflix has that on disc too 

The guy from White Collar played in Showtime's The Tudors series. LOVED him


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah but I would have to wait for the next disk to watch the next episode and oh Hulu I can just watch one after the other -- SG-1 Marathon!!!  

(My little brother got me addicted and I finished the series before him!)


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

O I forgot to add like my number one favorite show I dont know if any of you watch it. Its on showtime so I have to wait all season and buy the disk. The best show ever is WEEDS!!!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Stacey, if you have an Xbox, you have unlimited instant stream. Wouldn't have to wait for a disc 

Roger, I loved Weeds too! Also loved TrueBlood.


----------

